# Why does my puppy jump up at me when walking on leash?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You might make sure that his little paws aren't hurting. Does it happen at the get go? Or after you have walked for a while? Sometimes the hard pavement might be harsh on pads not used to it. 

It won't hurt to go on shorter walks and make them enjoyable. I just walked Lucky around the block when he was young. He was insecure about things at that age also...


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Or try walking in the park on the grass and see how he responds. Could be his feet or a insecurity, just try different places and see how he responds.


----------

